# Pre Workout containing banned ingredients!



## vintovka (Jul 18, 2015)

I loved Jack3d, then original got pulled, Then Craze, and it got banned! All these pre workouts are just not cutting it for me.
 Although Anarchy has been pretty good, its just not the same!
Can anyone direct me to a good source of pre workout, that still has that "banned" kick to it?

Thank you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2015)

Subbed. There was a site someone posted a while back.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Boston loyds freak juice is just like original jacked


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2015)

http://www.bosssportsnutrition.com/products/freakjuice


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Boston loyds freak juice is just like original jacked



Doesn't list the ingredients bro


----------



## dirt_digger (Jul 20, 2015)

Adderall


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 20, 2015)

guy at the gym gave me a few servings and I must say it's legit as fuck and will leave your skin crawling


----------



## Dannie (Jul 21, 2015)

You should have stocked up before 1,3 dimethylamylamine got banned.


----------



## seyone (Jul 27, 2015)

I just buy bulk powders and mix my own


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2015)

seyone said:


> I just buy bulk powders and mix my own



From where champ?


----------



## AnabolicMonster (Aug 1, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> guy at the gym gave me a few servings and I must say it's legit as fuck and will leave your skin crawling



Does this still have the 1,3 in it?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 1, 2015)

dirt_digger said:


> Adderall



At this point addys and coke are probably a safer bet in terms of getting what you pay for.


----------



## FlexedOut (Sep 10, 2015)

APS Mesomorph contains DMAA also and you can still get it online. Best pre workout I've tried so far.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Sep 11, 2015)

https://www.mrsupps.com/Stacks/417/DMAA+Bundle/

Hi Tech Pharma (who I typically wouldn't buy squat from because you know them as the company that sells products with steroid names that are in fact nothing close to that) has an OG Jack3d and OEP knockoff. You can get them separately, but if you wanted both, they're set up in a bundle.

I personally like other stuff better now, but I know plenty who long for the days of 1,3 dmaa, so this is right up your ally.


----------



## GearHead40 (Sep 11, 2015)

Jack'd Up has 1,3 dimethylamine hcl

You can get it on ebay for $35.  I fall off the wagon whenever I take that shit. I had to give it away.  It's no joke if you are an addict.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> Jack'd Up has 1,3 dimethylamine hcl
> 
> You can get it on ebay for $35.  I fall off the wagon whenever I take that shit. I had to give it away.  It's no joke if you are an addict.



Fall off the wagon how bro? Booze??


----------



## irish1987 (Sep 12, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Fall off the wagon how bro? Booze??


Meth?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Sep 12, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Fall off the wagon how bro? Booze??



Yeah just alcohol.  That stuff makes me feel a certain level of withdrawal or something later on.  I don' like it.  DScraze was similar.  Not good.   I just stick with coffee and ephedrine.


----------

